# how to import a tort in to canada



## superman (Jan 7, 2018)

*Importing or Travelling with Pet Amphibians and Reptiles*
*This page is part of the Guidance Document Repository (GDR).*
These requirements apply to:


animals entering Canada permanently
animals in transit through Canada on their way to a final destination
animals entering Canada for a temporary visit
These requirements apply to:


amphibians such as salamanders, frogs, toads, newts
reptiles such as snakes, crocodiles, caiman, iguanas, turtles, tortoises
Amphibians and reptiles (excluding turtles and tortoises) are not regulated under the Health of Animals Regulations (other than Part XII that regulates the transport of all animals). As a result, there is no Canadian Food Inspection Agency requirement to obtain an import permit, nor a health certificate. Under normal circumstances, there are no border inspections. Imports are permitted from any country, for any use, to any destination in Canada.

*Import Restrictions for Turtles and Tortoises*
The reason for restrictions on turtles, tortoises and their eggs is that there is the risk of transmitting serious diseases, such as Salmonella.

An import permit is required for turtles and tortoises from all countries. The animals must have been in the owner's personal possession in the country of origin and accompany the owner to Canada.

Please complete an Application for Permit to Import at least 30 days before the date the import and send it to a local CFIA office in the province into which you wish to import the animal(s).

An import permit is required for turtle and tortoise eggs from all countries, but will only be issued to zoos and research laboratories.

*Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) and other restrictions*
It is the importer's responsibility to determine whether the species for importation is subject to the controls imposed by the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES) and/or other restrictions under the Wild Animal and Plant Protection and Regulations of International and Interprovincial Trade Act (WAPPRIITA), which are administered by the Canadian Wildlife Service. Please contact the Canadian Wildlife Servicefor information.

*Environment Canada*
Please note that environmental and human health risk analysis may be required under the Canadian Environmental Protection Act if a frog species has not been previously introduced to Canada (known as a new substance).

*Fees*
Fees are applicable when applying for an import permit, approval of a quarantine facility, and inspection of animals. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) Area Import Office will advise you on the fees that apply to your particular situation.


----------



## superman (Jan 7, 2018)

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/about-t...talogue/eng/1328823628115/1328823702784#c5083
the form links


----------



## superman (Jan 8, 2018)

*Forms Catalogue*
PDF form types:


Static = print and complete by hand
Fillable = may be completed electronically and printed for submission
Extended = may be completed electronically, saved as a file, printed - may contain email functionality
*Need help opening a form? Click to read information.*
*Tips for completing dynamic (PDF-XFA) forms*
*Emailing PDF forms:*
Filter items
Showing 1 to 112 of 112 entries
Show entries
*Form No.* *Title* *Revision Date* *Type* *Size kb*
0009 Schedule III – Form 1
Application for Feed Registration or Renewal 2014/03 Extended 98
0015 Application for Credit 2014/04 Extended 89
0051 Pedigreed Seed Declaration 2013/06 Extended 142
0065 Application for Permit to Operate a Rendering Plant Under the Authority of Health of Animals Act as Required in Section 165(1) of the Health of Animals Regulations 2017/03 Extended
0085 Request for Inspection – Fresh Fruit and Vegetables 2013/04 Extended 136
0985 Application for A Produce Licence under the Canadian Agricultural Products Act and the Licensing and Arbitration Regulations 2016/08 Extended
1021 Application for Permit to Operate a Hatchery – Under Health of Animals Act 2013/08 Extended 133
1099 Poultry Grading Report 2015/03 Extended
1113 Application for Seed Analysis Certificate for Export Purposes 2015/02 Extended
1160 Pedigreed Seed Declaration - Certified Seed Mixtures 2013/03 Extended 126
1194 Declaration of Resident Canadian Agent (Form II) 2014/03 Extended 102
1317 Application for Seed Potato Crop Inspection - Grower's Declaration 2017/05 Extended
1493 Application for Permit to Import Veterinary Biologics into Canada 2015/07 Extended
1503 Veterinary Biologic Information 2017/02 Extended
1524 Report of Intradermal Test 2016/04 Extended
1553 Importer's Declaration of Ownership 2015/02 Extended
2205 Notification of Suspected Adverse Events to Veterinary Biologics 2015/09 Extended
2645 Application for Registration of an Establishment for Fresh Fruit and Vegetables 2017/05 Extended
2908 Rabies Sample Submission (External) 2014/03 Extended 210
3043 Application for Registration of an Establishment
(For an Application for Registration of an Establishment under the Meat Inspection Act please use form number 5369) 2016/12 Extended
3076 Seed Potato Tuber Inspection Report 2015/07 Extended
3369 Application for Export Inspection and Phytosanitary Certification 2016/10 Extended
3382 Descriptive Profile of Applicant Establishment for Processed Products, Maple and Honey 2017/05 Extended
3778 Fertilizer or Supplement Registration Application 2017/05 Extended
3885 Confirmation of Sale 2014/04 Extended 168
4155 Application for Licence to Operate a Registered Establishment under the Meat Inspection Act and Regulations 2016/08 Extended
4177 Approved Hatchery Supply Flocks Report 2017/08 Extended
4198 Supplement to Application for Registration of an Establishment or for Licence to Operate a Registered Establishment under the Meat Inspection Act and Regulations 2017/05 Extended
4560 Import Declaration 2013/05 Extended 99
4625 Application for Poultry Grading Service 2014/03 Extended 108
4685 Request for an Exemption to the Fresh Fruit and Vegetable Regulations 2017/11 Extended
4720 Application for Services 2017/08 Extended
5078 Conditional Release for Inland Inspection by CFIA 2002/12 Static 135
5083 Application for Permit to Import
Note: For an "application for permit" to import plants and plant products including insects and pathogens, please use form number 5256 2017/12 Extended
5087 Plant Breeders' Rights - Application Form for Filing Purposes 2015/07 Extended
5212 Revisions to Outlines of Production and Special Outlines for Veterinary Biologics Licensed in the United States 2016/03 Extended
5213 Application for the Renewal of Product Licensing and Renewal of Import Permits for Licensed Veterinary Biologics Manufactured in the USA or in other Foreign Countries 2015/07 Extended
5214 Application for Renewal of Veterinary Biologics Establishment Licence and Product Licence 2015/07 Extended
5256 Application for Permit to Import Plants and Other Things under the Plant Protection Act 2012/07 Extended 430
5272 Request for Documentation Review
(Import Service Centre) 2013/05 Extended 190
5280 Manufacturer's Declaration for Export for Food Products Manufactured in Canada 2016/06 Extended
5289 Seed Analysis Certificate 2016/03 Extended
5295 Application Form for Issuance of Nuclear Stock Tags and Certificates 2014/02 Extended 125
5304 Import Declaration (Annex A – Dairy Products) 2013/08 Extended 132
5340 Application for Registration Under the Canadian Heat Treated Wood Products Certification Program (HT Program) - D-13-01 2015/09 Extended
5344 Export Application Verification Form – Annex H 2004/09 Fillable 234
5369 Application for Registration of an Establishment under the Meat Inspection Act and Regulations 2017/05 Extended
5372 Agreement Form National Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) Surveillance Program 2015/10 Extended
5378 Canadian Nursery Certification Program 2006/02 Fillable 259
5385 Personal Information 2013/10 Extended 138
5405 Application for Permit to Receive, Remove from any Premises, Use, Transport, Treat, Store, Sell, Distribute, Confine or Destroy Specified Risk Material (SRM) under the Health of Animals Act 2017/11 Extended
5407 CNCP Application Form for Facilities 2006/02 Fillable 108
5414 Request for Ship Inspection 2006/02 Fillable 161
5435 Application for Inspection – Eggs or Processed Egg 2013/11 Extended 117
5450 Appendix 8 – Order Form for CNCP Phytosanitary Certification Labels and Interfacility Stamps 2006/08 Fillable 117
5467 Mandatory Inspection List Update 2010/06 Fillable 136
5475 Application for Research Authorization under the Fertilizers Act and Regulations 2014/03 Extended 126
5477 Canadian Fish Product Returning 2007/04 Fillable 176
5479 Destination Inspection Service (DIS) Request for Service 2017/06 Extended 138
5561 Sanitary Certificate for Fish, Seafood and Products of their Processing Intended for Human Consumption, Exported from Canada into the Russian Federation 2008/10 Extended 37
5562 Application for a Cheese Import Licence 2017/05 Extended
5567 Authorization Request for Movement of Products Under the Processed Products Regulations (PPR) and Maple Products Regulations (MPR) 2017/12 Extended
5569 Information Required for Autogenous Veterinary Biologics 2013/11 Extended 101
5578 Application for Registration under the Canadian Debarking and Grub Hole Control Program 2015/01 Extended
5587 Application for a Fish Import Licence 2017/07 Extended
5588 Fish Import Notification 2013/11 Extended 147
5597 Direct Rapid Immunohistochemistry Test (DRIT) Positive Wildlife Rabies Surveillance Sample Submission 2014/07 Extended
5608 Import Products Destined for Further Processing in Federally Registered Establishments 2013/11 Extended 130
5609 Canadian Animal, Semen, Embryos or Products/By-Products Returning-Return Application Form Terrestrial Animal Health Division (TAHD) 2014/01 Extended 134
5616 Plant Breeders' Rights Fee Payment 2016/05 Extended
5617 Plant Breeders' Rights - Confirmation of Grant of Rights Information 2015/07 Extended
5618 Plant Breeders' Rights - Request for Site Examination 2015/07 Extended
5624 Equine Information Document 2013/08 Extended 296
5629 Staffing Recourse Request for Independent Third Party Review 2012/05 Fillable 893
5630 Staffing Recourse Request for Decision Review 2012/05 Fillable 901
5636 Staffing Recourse Statement of Complaint (Staffing Recourse Policy in effect December 1, 2010) 2012/05 Fillable 1021
5661 Laboratory Submission for National Aquatic Animal Health Program 2016/04 Extended
5670 Application for Permit to Import Aquatic Animals and/or their Offal 2016/11 Extended
5683 Application for Aquatic Animal Health Permit (Marine) 2014/05 Extended 123
5685 Importer's Declaration of Ownership for Pet Aquatic Animals 2012/07 Fillable 1159
5686 Complaints, Comments and Compliments 2016/02 Extended
5692 Recipient Electronic Payment Registration Request (Direct Deposit) 2015/10 Extended
5695 Application for Participation in the Aquatic Animal Health Compartmentalization Program 2013/11 Extended 183
5700 Variety Registration Application 2017/03 Extended
5701 Variety Registration Fee Submission 2013/02 Extended 85
5702 Pedigreed Seed Declaration - OECD* Certified Mixture of Herbage Seed (*Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development) 2013/03 Extended 125
5704 Application for a Fish Export Licence 2013/01 Extended 110
5707 Confined Research Field Trial Application 2014/12 Extended
5715 Declaration for Aquarium Importers (Commercial, Private and Zoo/Public) 2017/11 Extended
5719 Aquatic Animal Health (AQAH) Annually Notifiable Disease Report 2014/11 Extended
5722 Certificate of Origin for the Export of Fish and Fish Products for Human Consumption from Canada to Kuwait 2014/01 Extended 133
5728 Change Request 2014/04 Extended 119
5743 National Aquatic Animal Health Program - Domestic Movement Permit Application to move Finfish and/or Things within Canada 2017/02 Extended
5745 Application for Registration under the Certification Program for the Export of Hardwood Species Regulated for Agrilus spp. to the European Union - Policy Directive D-14-02 2016/06 Extended
5747 Application for Multiplication Agreement for Varietal Certification of Seed Multiplied Abroad 2017/01 Extended
5748 Application for Recognition as a Compartment under the Domestic Movement Control Program 2017/02 Extended
5749 National Aquatic Animal Health Program - Domestic Movement Permit Application for Closed Facilities Within Canada Receiving Aquatic Animals and/or Things From Infected, Buffer or Provisionally Free Areas 2017/02 Extended
5752 General Permit - Section 27 of the Health of Animals Act Movement of Designated Things Into or Within the Primary Control Zone (PCZ) Declared in Respect of Notifiable Avian Influenza (NAI) 2014/12 Extended
5753 Application for a Specific Permit for the Movement of Designated Things Into or Within the Primary Control Zone (PCZ) Declared in Respect of Notifiable Avian Influenza (NAI) 2014/12 Extended
5758 National Aquatic Animal Health Program - Domestic Movement Permit Application to move Molluscs and/or Things within Canada 2017/02 Extended
5761 Canadian Centre for Veterinary Biologics (CCVB) - Product Label Submission 2016/02 Extended
5767 Licensed Seed Crop Inspector (LSCI) Application 2015/11 Extended
5768 National Aquatic Animal Health Program, Domestic Movement Control Program, Application for Declaration of a Compartment as a Free Area for Reportable Aquatic Animal Diseases 2017/02 Extended
5780 Application for CFIA Designation for Non-Federal External Parties 2016/08 Extended
5784 Greenhouse Vegetable Sector Biosecurity Guide Self-Assessment Checklist and Action Work Plan 2017/03 Extended
5785 Checklist for Audit of Canadian Beef Export Establishment Slaughter and Processing Plant 2016/10 Extended
5786 Application for a Certificate of Free Sale 2017/12 Extended
5800 Nursery Sector Biosecurity Guide Self-Assessment Checklist and Action Work Plan 2017/03 Extended
5801 Floriculture Sector Biosecurity Guide Self-Assessment Checklist and Action Work Plan 2017/03 Extended
5802 Biosecurity Guide for Fruit and Tree Nut Producers Self-Assessment Checklist and Action Work Plan 2017/03 Extended
5804 Application for Registration of a Fish Processing Establishment 2017/08 Extended
5805 Proof of Authority 2017/07 Extended


----------



## superman (Feb 7, 2018)

up date it does not work with every shipping company only a handful company will ship example:delta ups etc


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 7, 2018)

I skipped this whole process and shipped mine from Alaska to Texas. [emoji41]


----------



## enchilada (Feb 26, 2018)

One tortoise? Just put it in your trunk and drive there .


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 30, 2018)

you can no longer import turtles or tortoises into Canada ... it stats that they will only approve the import if you are a zoo or research company. take a look at the red TEXT

*Import Restrictions for Turtles and Tortoises*
The reason for restrictions on turtles, tortoises and their eggs is that there is the risk of transmitting serious diseases, such as *Salmonella*.

An import permit is required for turtles and tortoises from all countries. The animals must have been in the owner's personal possession in the country of origin and accompany the owner to Canada.

Please complete an Application for Permit to Import at least 30 days before the date the import and send it to a local CFIA office in the province into which you wish to import the animal(s).

An import permit is required for turtle and tortoise eggs from all countries, but will only be issued to zoos and research laboratories.


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 30, 2018)

I've looked into it as I'm looking for box turtles but I have a hard time finding hatchlings let alone adults or sub adults.


----------



## enchilada (Mar 30, 2018)

Rover15 said:


> you can no longer import turtles or tortoises into Canada ... it stats that they will only approve the import if you are a zoo or research company. take a look at the red TEXT
> 
> *Import Restrictions for Turtles and Tortoises*
> The reason for restrictions on turtles, tortoises and their eggs is that there is the risk of transmitting serious diseases, such as *Salmonella*.
> ...


 I have an easier solution —— immigrate yourself to US


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 31, 2018)

enchilada said:


> I have an easier solution —— immigrate yourself to US



Yea ..... I'll pass i like my life in Canada minus the struggles of finding box turtles lol


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 31, 2018)

Rover15 said:


> you can no longer import turtles or tortoises into Canada ... it stats that they will only approve the import if you are a zoo or research company. take a look at the red TEXT
> 
> *Import Restrictions for Turtles and Tortoises*
> The reason for restrictions on turtles, tortoises and their eggs is that there is the risk of transmitting serious diseases, such as *Salmonella*.
> ...


That only applies to EGGS


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 31, 2018)

Has anyone in this forum successfully imported tortoises or box turtles into Canada??

If so id love to talk to them and fet some info


----------



## Farcryjj (Dec 5, 2019)

Very informative post!! Thanks!


----------

